# Goldens born in October 2011



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

Young puppy! Why did the breeder want to get rid of the litter so quickly?


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

They didn't want a litter of puppies but didn't get their female golden fixed in time and their male golden got to her. They had never had a litter before and never wanted a litter. The mom was still a puppy her self. She got pregnant her first heat. I think the honestly thought the pups were old enough to be away from their mother. I told them the pups are way too young and they said they were getting rid of them anyways. So.... I went ahead and picked out my girl from the 8 puppies left and brought her home. There was 9 puppies in the litter but 1 of the puppies had already been taken days earlier. When I wrote "breeder" I didn't mean it in a good way. I don't know if I would really call them breeders..... here is the picture they had with their add that was posted on the 5th of october (2 days after the puppies were born) stating the puppies were ready to go asap


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh my gosh those poor puppies! I can't believe the "breeder" couldn't manage only a couple more weeks to give those puppies better lives. They are so precious and innocent in that photograph. Those poor babies  I hope they all go to good homes.

Do you have any other animals?


----------



## Charlie's Mom NJ (Sep 22, 2011)

*Born Oct 8th and coming home on Nov 26th *

The countdown has begun! Our new (male) puppy was born on October 8th and we'll be picking him up when he's exactly 7 weeks old on Sat. November 26th. 11 agonizing days left to wait. We visited the breeder over the weekend and met all 7 littermates. There are three boys and I have no idea which will be ours yet. The breeder will choose for us a day or so before the puppies go home. 

We already have a VERY TALL "velcro dog" 2-yr old male Golden named Charlie and I'm hoping that they'll soon become best friends. We also have a dog-friendly cat named Chloe. I can't believe I just finished the crazy puppy stage with our first boy and I'm doing it all over again already.

Anyway, here are some pics! The first is the litter @ a week old on Oct 14th. 2nd pic is the "Mom" Cameron, 3rd pic has the 3 male puppies at 4 weeks old (November 4th). ONE of those 3 boys will be ours...no idea which one! 4th pic is of the "dad" Will and the last pic is of the "Mom" Cameron as a puppy. 

The puppies are about 5 weeks old now so I have to post a more updated pic tomorrow. I need to come up with a name for my new baby! The kids are set on "Murphy" but I'm still undecided. Separate from his "call" name, the theme of the litter is a "fall" theme so I also have to come up with something to do with Autumn or with the word "fall" in it. Hunt for Red October? November Rain? Harvest Moon? I can't help FALLING in love? Free Falling? Autumn's Peak Colors? I could FALL in love? I have no idea about AKC naming!


----------



## Charlie's Mom NJ (Sep 22, 2011)

*Almost forgot to mention....*

Just adding to my last post. The litter is from Cameron and Will. There are 7 puppies but this pic shows the boys only (one unknown boy here is ours). Cameron is from Jansun's Goldens and Will is from Calm Sea Goldens...both in Southern NJ and I was able to confirm that both have all their clearances. Very happy with the breeder thus far.


----------



## wacko0810 (Nov 15, 2011)

hey guys! i just joined this site since i got a gold retriever and it seems like this is the best site i've used for researching about my dog. This would be my first pet of my own. My dog was born 10/02/2011. i just got him his first vaccine shot today. Not sure why the breeder sold my secret santa a 5 1/2 week dog for me, especially since he was too young. well heres some pictures of the day we got it, when he was sleeping, and also when we went to the vet today


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

Such precious puppies!


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

@wacko0810 I got my little girl way too young.... uneducated people shouldn't breed their dogs! 


@Bella's Mama I do have other pets. I have 2 cats a female pixie bob names Aesa and an angora name Sedona. I also have a 6 year old long haired chihuahua named Chablis. 

I am so glad we have more october babies in here.

@Charlie's Mom NJ why will the breeder pick the puppy and not you get to pick the puppy? The picture of the boys are so cute. So neat how all 3 of them have different colored fur. I like the little guy on the far right the most if I had to pick hehehe I like how fat he looks. I hope the next 11 days go by fast for you.

if any of you have facebook feel free to add me. https://www.facebook.com/DOOTSBOOTS


----------



## Charlie's Mom NJ (Sep 22, 2011)

Pemphredo- The breeder let us first choose whether it would be a male versus female the day the litter was born, so we chose to have a male. She explained that she closely watches the personality/temperment/energy level, etc of each puppy in the litter when they are almost about 7 weeks old, which is a few days before they go home. She then matches up each puppy's "personality" with the most appropriate family based upon that family's lifestyle, activity level, young kids, no kids, other pets. 

I am REALLY hoping for the lightest boy on the far right in my picture but more importantly is how the puppy "fits in" with my household. I also have 2 kids...(4-yr old and 8-yr old boys), a 2-yr old male Golden and a cat. I told the breeder that I'd like the most mellow, easygoing male out of the three if she is able to figure that out at 7-weeks old. Plus, I think all three of these boys are going to end up much darker, as both parents are a medium golden color.


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

awe well that is a good thing then. I think I kinda like how she does that. Well I hope the little chub chub guy on the far right is the guy you get. He is for sure the one I would pick if i had to pick. LOL I hope he fits in great with your family. wont be long and he will get to come home. HOW EXCITING! I can't wait to know what one you get. has she given any clue as to what one she is thinking about giving you?


----------



## Charlie's Mom NJ (Sep 22, 2011)

Pemphredo said:


> awe well that is a good thing then. I think I kinda like how she does that. Well I hope the little chub chub guy on the far right is the guy you get. He is for sure the one I would pick if i had to pick. LOL I hope he fits in great with your family. wont be long and he will get to come home. HOW EXCITING! I can't wait to know what one you get. has she given any clue as to what one she is thinking about giving you?


Nope, NO clue whatsoever!! I tried to get hints out of her when we visited the litter last weekend but she honestly didn't seem to have even contemplated who goes home with whom yet and we only have 10 days to go. I'd imagine that the other two families that are reserved for the other two boys also mentioned wanting that same puppy that I do. Hypothetically, since the two other families put their deposits down before us, they would hypothetically get "first dibs" if she is actually taking personal requests (which she says she isn't). I'm just telling myself I'm getting one of the other two darker boys and not getting attached to any one in particular. 

Oh and we played with all three separately and the chubby guy seem to be the most dominant and high energy. The other two were laid back so maybe it's better NOT to get Mr. Chubby.


----------



## BallardRunner (Mar 6, 2011)

Born October 30... today was the first day we met the pups (2 weeks and 2 days old). They're adorable! 

We didn't meet our first Golden until he was about 6 weeks old -- so I was pretty shocked just how little these guys are! We'll go back in a couple weeks when they're a little more lively... then bring our new Golden home right after Christmas. We won't know until right before we bring him or her home which one we'll be welcoming to our family - similar to other posters, the breeder waits to see how their personalities develop and helps match the puppy with our lifestyle.

Photo taken with phone... didn't turn out that great.


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

awe they are so cute and little. are you going to be getting a girl or a boy?


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

Charlie's Mom NJ said:


> the chubby guy seem to be the most dominant and high energy. The other two were laid back so maybe it's better NOT to get Mr. Chubby.


Maybe he is so chub chub because he is the more dominate one. football player style pushes litter mates out of the way at the booby bar for the milk LOL CUTE but maybe you are right that he might not be the best first since he is such a take charge kinda guy. Poor Sir Chubs LOL


----------



## hanksmemory (Jul 17, 2011)

Our new baby was born October 15th. We are getting a male out of MapleGrove's (Malta, NY www.maplegrovegoldens.com) newest litter. We are very excited! We really liked the pedigree - Rush Hill's Hagan Daaz is a great-grandfather to these pups. The litter has a beautiful range of colors too.


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

@ hanksmemory - the mom and dad are beautiful! I can't wait to see the picture of your baby. I was looking on the site for the puppy pictures but their site doesn't have much pictures at all :O(


----------



## hanksmemory (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank you! I think they are beautiful as well. The breeder has pictures of the puppies on her Facebook page. Here is the link to the album. I hope it works. https://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.2118563651512.2097953.1468390981&type=3

They are adorable!


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

booo the link didn't work. :O(


----------



## Charlie's Mom NJ (Sep 22, 2011)

Nope, the FB link didn't work for me either. I need to see puppy pics!!!! LOL I still have nine agonizingly long days to wait until I pick my little boy on "Gotcha Day" on November 26th. I'm like a puppy addict looking at everyone elses puppy pics and threads to hold me over until he arrives home next week LOL.


----------



## BallardRunner (Mar 6, 2011)

We told the breeder that, all things being equal, we'd lean toward a boy because we've only ever had a boy and he was wonderful -- but that it's not a critical factor. We're more concerned with having a Golden who will enjoy an active lifestyle. There are 3 boys and 5 girls in the litter -- and the breeder is hoping to keep one of the girls... so I guess the chances are roughly 50/50.



Pemphredo said:


> awe they are so cute and little. are you going to be getting a girl or a boy?


----------



## hanksmemory (Jul 17, 2011)

I have some pics on my computer but I don't know how to post them here. Any ideas?


----------



## Charlie's Mom NJ (Sep 22, 2011)

hanksmemory said:


> I have some pics on my computer but I don't know how to post them here. Any ideas?


 
All you have to do is type a reply message to this thread and you will see a picture of a paperclip in the toolbar above. Click on this, and it will allow you to upload multiple photos.


----------



## hanksmemory (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't see the paperclip ...


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

hanksmemory said:


> I don't see the paperclip ...


 if you click to quote someone then it will show a paper clip.... if not using the advanced reply then it just looks like a square with a mountain in it and from that you can upload pictures to a site like Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket and then it will give you a link for the picture


----------



## Charlie's Mom NJ (Sep 22, 2011)

The breeder just sent updated 6-weeks pics a few minutes ago and I asked whether she'd decide who is getting which puppy sometime this week or we all just have to wait until next Saturday when we all pick up the puppies. She is actually making us wait until we show up at her house Sat morning...not even telling us the night before. The suspense is driving me crazy. Here are updated pics of the three boys. I'm getting one of these little guys but NO idea which one!


----------



## MissKitty (Sep 29, 2011)

hi everyone, i would love to join the club  our puppy was born Oct. 15th and we are getting a male from Sunkissed Goldens in NH. We are thrilled and can't wait to meet our little boy!!!


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

Charlie's Mom NJ said:


> The breeder just sent updated 6-weeks pics a few minutes ago and I asked whether she'd decide who is getting which puppy sometime this week or we all just have to wait until next Saturday when we all pick up the puppies. She is actually making us wait until we show up at her house Sat morning...not even telling us the night before. The suspense is driving me crazy. Here are updated pics of the three boys. I'm getting one of these little guys but NO idea which one!


OMG they are so cute! poor you not even getting a hint LOL that would KILLLLLLLLLLLL ME! lol I cant wait to see what one you get.


----------



## mavsmumontario (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi there, This is Karen from Orangeville, Ontario. On October 22nd Griffin was born at Hyjak Goldens. This is a Christmas Surprise - We pick Griffin up on December 24th! We are so excited. We just can't wait. In March of this year we were forced to put our 9 yr old Golden Maverick down due to Cancer. It was devestating for our family. He was like my son. We cant wait to for Griffin to join our family. I have added pictures of Maverick in an album on my site. Unfortunately, when Maverick was a puppy we didn't have a digital camera. I wish you all the best with your new puppy. Only 6 six more days to wait. Kind Regards, Karen


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

mavsmumontario said:


> On October 22nd Griffin was born at Hyjak Goldens. This is a Christmas Surprise -



Welcome to the october pups thread! can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## BallardRunner (Mar 6, 2011)

Some updated photos of our puppy's litter. They're exactly 4 weeks today -- these photos are from Thanksgiving day. Coming home right after Christmas!!


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi all! I'm joining the October puppy club! Our little man was born on Oct 20. This is my Christmas present from hubby. We are still tossing names around...trying to stick with out weather theme that we have used over the years, but, at the moment he is being called DJ... His granddaddy's name is Dusty...so Dusty Jr. He will be 8 weeks on the 14th of Dec. so I'm hoping to take home around that date.


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

awe those puppy pictures are so cute! and welcome new october puppy people! My little girl turned 8 weeks old today. :O)


----------



## carolc1130 (Nov 27, 2011)

I would love to join the October pups group! My little girl was born on Oct. 29. We will be picking her up on Dec. 17. She is from MOA's Goldens (www.moasgoldens.com) in Sparta NJ. I have read both good and bad reviews of MOA's on this site (after leaving my deposit!), but so far I have had a great experience with Michelle, the breeder. We visited our little girl and the momma when she turned three weeks old and get regular updates on the litter. There are five girls in the litter and we have first pic, but Michelle will help us choose a good fit for us when we go to get her.

Getting so excited...and impatient! 14 days to go!!

Looking forward to watching our new sweeties grow up together! I will certainly be depending on you guys for advice/words of wisdom since this is our first dog and I feel clueless! Michelle gave us a required reading book and I have also read two others, but real life experience will certainly be different than reading a book!

We haven't decided on a name yet..I love Lola, Giselle, and Charlotte, my husband loves Bella..so we are still in the process of choosing..I am pretty sure I'll get my way  We joke that we named four children with less argument!

Carol


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

carolc1130 said:


> We haven't decided on a name yet..I love Lola, Giselle, and Charlotte, my husband loves Bella..so we are still in the process of choosing..I am pretty sure I'll get my way  We joke that we named four children with less argument!
> 
> Carol


I tried to pick a name before I got my puppy LOL I had Daphne as the name picked out but then once I got her the name just didn't fit her. she wasn't a Daphne. LOL We threw out Bridget, Lola, Magnolia, and Sharlette. We stuck with Sharlette. My Sharlette is such a Sharlette LOL I can'w wait to see pictures of your little girl when you get her. I can't wait to see our pups all growing up too in the future. Welcome to the October thread. :O):wave:


----------



## carolc1130 (Nov 27, 2011)

Pemphredo said:


> I tried to pick a name before I got my puppy LOL I had Daphne as the name picked out but then once I got her the name just didn't fit her. she wasn't a Daphne. LOL


We may end up waiting until we get to know her better that first day to see which name fits best too...I will convince my husband that Lola best fits her personalilty... he won"t know any better!


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

carolc1130 said:


> he won"t know any better!


That's what I love best about men. :O)


----------



## BallardRunner (Mar 6, 2011)

Had another visit with the puppies... they're 5 weeks old tomorrow. Coming home on December 26th. 

A lot more personality compared with a couple weeks ago. They were all playing very hard -- and then conked out sleeping on each other.


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

awe they are all so cute!


----------



## wacko0810 (Nov 15, 2011)

heres the most recent update... 9 weeks since yesterday..


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

wacko0810 said:


> heres the most recent update... 9 weeks since yesterday..


so cute! how is he doing? do you know how much he weighs? here is an updated picture of Sharlette she turned 9 weeks today


----------



## carolc1130 (Nov 27, 2011)

Happy 9 month Birthday Sharlette!

Carol


----------



## Kimberly208 (Nov 8, 2011)

Pemphredo just directed me to this thread for October babies! Our little boy Kipper was born the same day as her little girl Sharlette. October 3rd.

Kipper is from Bama Goldens in Stephens City, Virginia. *Bama Goldens* | Facebook

He was one of six boys in a litter of 10. If you look at the facebook photos he’s “Green Male.” Like others in this thread the breeder matched the puppy to the family so we were left wondering which little boys was going home with us. 

The breeder held a puppy open house at 6 weeks after they had their first round of shots. I made sure to get a photo with each of the boys so I would have our first official puppy picture.

Carol, the breeder, did a 7 week temperament test on Friday, November 25th to determine the pairing of puppy with family. She called us that night to deliver the news that we’d been matched with Green Boy. We were out of town for Thanksgiving so we picked him up the following evening! 

It’s amazing how quickly you fall in love with them!

Here he is at 8 weeks! 









I posted more photos here the other night! http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/106928-sharlette-9-weeks-old-2.html#post1590465

We have our first puppy visit to the vet tomorrow morning. No shots, just an easy meet and greet to get him comfortable with everything. 

We are also planning to start classes very soon (after he gets his second parvo vaccine). Has anyone else started puppy classes?


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

Kimberly208 said:


> Pemphredo just directed me to this thread for October babies!


so glad you posted. He is Such a handsome guy! I can't wait to watch him grow up!


----------



## wacko0810 (Nov 15, 2011)

heres the most recent pics i took @ 9wks 1 day. so far hes playing playing really ruff, growling at his chew toys. marley has also been jumping on people when they see him and so far hes been doing less of it when i tell him no. 

Pemphredo, i hope sharlette is doing well also. Marley weighs 9.4 lbs during the 2nd shot of dhpp = @9wks 1 day. it makes me think twice if my dog is fat.. LOL he's been growing taller everyday and more energetic as the days pass.

kimberly208, :wave: thats such a cute fur ball u got there! I havent started dog classes yet, im still a little skeptical on it since i have one of the best forums on training marley here. =)


----------



## BallardRunner (Mar 6, 2011)

*6 week old puppy pics*

More photos of our puppy's litter... they are 6 weeks today. The weather was cooperating so we were able to play with them outside -- very fun and amusing! 

The next time we go visit the breeder will be to pick-up our little boy or girl on December 26th!


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Count me in as another with an October baby. Huck was born October 1st, he just turned 10 weeks Saturday!

Everyone's puppies are so beautiful! Looking at the pictures though make me realize even more how HUGE Huck is. LOL He was 18 pounds at 8 weeks, he's due for his next set of puppy shots soon so we'll see how much he weighs now but he's massive! He's got these giant feet that are bigger than my boyfriend's mother's full grown boxer and the thickest little legs. He's not fat at all, just huge! 

We want to raise him to be a therapy dog, so we've been socializing him like crazy. It seems to be doing good because he's got the sweetest, calmest personality and loves everyone he meets. - He's not afraid of anything! 

He also LOVES water. My last golden was afraid of water, so I'm glad Huck has taken to it so well! 

Here are some pictures of him at 8 weeks, I plan on getting some newer pictures tomorrow showing how much he's grown!


----------



## MissKitty (Sep 29, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Count me in as another with an October baby. Huck was born October 1st, he just turned 10 weeks Saturday!
> 
> ...


congrats he is stunning!! we also want to train our puppy for therapy work, maybe we can share ideas


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

He is a beast! so cute!


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

*Jackson*

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...albums2195-jackson-picture17072-dsc-0437.html


We brought this guy home the Saturday after Thanksgiving. He was born 10/3/2011 and is 10 weeks old today.


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

MissKitty said:


> congrats he is stunning!! we also want to train our puppy for therapy work, maybe we can share ideas


Thanks so much! 

That's a great idea!  This will be my first time raising a therapy dog and I'm so excited!


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

Pemphredo said:


> He is a beast! so cute!


Haha, thanks! He IS a beast. We found out today that at 10 weeks he now weighs 23 pounds! 

Your girl Sharlette is beautiful!


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

rbrooks said:


> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...albums2195-jackson-picture17072-dsc-0437.html
> 
> 
> We brought this guy home the Saturday after Thanksgiving. He was born 10/3/2011 and is 10 weeks old today.


Oh he's just beautiful! He has such a sweet face!  How much does he weigh?


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

rbrooks said:


> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...albums2195-jackson-picture17072-dsc-0437.html
> 
> 
> We brought this guy home the Saturday after Thanksgiving. He was born 10/3/2011 and is 10 weeks old today.


October 3rd seems to be quite the popular birthday LOL My girl was born that day as well as a few other here in this thread. :wavey:WELCOME!:wavey:


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Oh he's just beautiful! He has such a sweet face!  How much does he weigh?


He's 21lbs, I think he's going to be a big boy!!

Bob


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

rbrooks said:


> He's 21lbs, I think he's going to be a big boy!!
> 
> Bob


Haha that's awesome! My Huck is 10 weeks and 23 pounds, so they basically weigh the same! We're both going to have some giant goldens! LOL


----------



## freds momma (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi everyone! i noticed ya'lls puppies birthdays are around my little freds bday (born oct.2.2011) and ya'lls pups have huge floppy ears! Any reason why my boy has tiny ones? They seemed like they just never grew once he was a puppy...I was kinda lookin forward to the dumbo ears! and his are soo much smaller than ya'lls...but then again im a first time golden owner so i dont really know these things!..what do ya'll think??


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

freds momma said:


> Hi everyone! i noticed ya'lls puppies birthdays are around my little freds bday (born oct.2.2011) and ya'lls pups have huge floppy ears! Any reason why my boy has tiny ones? They seemed like they just never grew once he was a puppy...I was kinda lookin forward to the dumbo ears! and his are soo much smaller than ya'lls...but then again im a first time golden owner so i dont really know these things!..what do ya'll think??


I had worries like this with my Sharlette. Welcome to the tread. My worries were more about her fur length. I just didn't think it was long enough for a golden LOL but then I started to notice other goldens at her age with the same length fur. I wouldn't worry to much about his ears... I mean we are all a little different... so are goldens. Is he 100% golden? he looks it but just wondering. His ears look cute! it may be the way he holds them. he seems to be holding them up high on his head a bit and that may make them appear to be short. do you have a picture of him sleeping? when he is relaxed and not alert are they lower or down more?


----------



## freds momma (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh your comment made me feel much better that I'm not the only one who got concerned over their puppy traits! Lol 
I actually dont have a picture of him sleeping but his ears do lay a little lower when he sleeps, they dont lay flat like they should though.. and I dont know for sure if he is 100% golden.. the person I got him from said his parents were goldens but I dont know the whole lineage. I just took him in though because he was sick with giardia and coccidia and underweight since they werent taking care of him so now that hes better and starting to grow up, i've been wondering about his weird little ears lol... It would be nice if hes a 100%, I'll never know for sure until he grows up..maybe theyll grow later or maybe theyll always be short..Guess I'll find out!


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

freds momma said:


> Oh your comment made me feel much better that I'm not the only one who got concerned over their puppy traits! Lol
> I actually dont have a picture of him sleeping but his ears do lay a little lower when he sleeps, they dont lay flat like they should though.. and I dont know for sure if he is 100% golden.. the person I got him from said his parents were goldens but I dont know the whole lineage. I just took him in though because he was sick with giardia and coccidia and underweight since they werent taking care of him so now that hes better and starting to grow up, i've been wondering about his weird little ears lol... It would be nice if hes a 100%, I'll never know for sure until he grows up..maybe theyll grow later or maybe theyll always be short..Guess I'll find out!


You sound liek you are in the EXACT same puppy boat I am in. My Sharlette was SO sick when I got her and so under weight. I got her at 5 weeks 4 days. she was about 5 pounds under weight and had caccidia real bad, fleas,round worm,tape worm, ticks,and whip worm. You name it she had it. poor thing! She has now been treated for everything and is a lot healthier. she is now 11 pounds still a pound or a bit less under weight but she is thriving now. she is gaining a little over 2 pounds a week. It is so good you rescued you little guy from his less then caring home. I can't wait to see more pictures of him. how much does he weigh?


----------



## carolc1130 (Nov 27, 2011)

All this October puppy talk..I just can't wait!! 1 more day!! My pup's b-day is 10/29 so she is the baby of the October group.

I better start firguring out how to load pictures to the site..I sure want to show my sweet girl off!

Carol


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

carolc1130 said:


> All this October puppy talk..I just can't wait!! 1 more day!! My pup's b-day is 10/29 so she is the baby of the October group.
> 
> I better start firguring out how to load pictures to the site..I sure want to show my sweet girl off!
> 
> Carol


I am excited to see her. I can't wait for you to get her home today. as of right now I think I am the only one in this october group with a girl LOL


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

carolc1130 said:


> All this October puppy talk..I just can't wait!! 1 more day!! My pup's b-day is 10/29 so she is the baby of the October group.
> 
> I better start firguring out how to load pictures to the site..I sure want to show my sweet girl off!
> 
> Carol


I can't wait to see pictures, I bet she's just beautiful!


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

carolc1130 said:


> All this October puppy talk..I just can't wait!! 1 more day!! My pup's b-day is 10/29 so she is the baby of the October group.
> 
> I better start firguring out how to load pictures to the site..I sure want to show my sweet girl off!
> 
> Carol


:worthless

where are those pictures?!?!?!? LOL


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

Huck went in to the vet for his 3rd set of shots yesterday and at 11 weeks he now weighs 27.5 pounds! He's huuggee! I asked the vet if his weight looked okay and she said he was absolutely perfect, not overweight, not underweight! I think he's going to be much bigger than a male golden is supposed to breed standard-wise, but I don't care, I love him anyway. 

I got some great pictures of him today but I forgot my SD card so I'll have to pick up another one tomorrow, so it'll be tomorrow until I can get them posted.


----------



## wacko0810 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pemphredo said:


> I am excited to see her. I can't wait for you to get her home today. as of right now I think I am the only one in this october group with a girl LOL


^^ LOL!!

Hows your baby? Beefing her up lately?


----------



## wacko0810 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pemphredo said:


> I am excited to see her. I can't wait for you to get her home today. as of right now I think I am the only one in this october group with a girl LOL


^^ LOL!!

Hows your baby? Beefing her up lately?


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Huck went in to the vet for his 3rd set of shots yesterday and at 11 weeks he now weighs 27.5 pounds! He's huuggee! I asked the vet if his weight looked okay and she said he was absolutely perfect, not overweight, not underweight! I think he's going to be much bigger than a male golden is supposed to breed standard-wise, but I don't care, I love him anyway.
> 
> I got some great pictures of him today but I forgot my SD card so I'll have to pick up another one tomorrow, so it'll be tomorrow until I can get them posted.


I wish Sharlette weighed more then she does.... you can't see her bones any more but she is still SO lean. She is getting taller and taller but just staying so trim. she only weighs 13 pounds.... last night I weighed her and she just hit 13 pounds last night....


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

wacko0810 said:


> ^^ LOL!!
> 
> Hows your baby? Beefing her up lately?


she is doing good. she is 13 pounds now. still so slim... she just keeps getting taller and taller and it is like all the food she eats is going into making her taller and not fatter. we go for a run every night. I think maybe that is why she isn't getting fat but I don't want her to be lazy and I want her to get use to a leash.... so I don't want to just not take her out. IDK I wish she was fatter. LOL I will try to get a side profile standing picture of her today


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

I just wanted to add I have had Sharlette for exactly 6 weeks today. :O)


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

Pemphredo said:


> I wish Sharlette weighed more then she does.... you can't see her bones any more but she is still SO lean. She is getting taller and taller but just staying so trim. she only weighs 13 pounds.... last night I weighed her and she just hit 13 pounds last night....


Aww, she sounds so petite!

I'm glad to hear that she's gaining weight though and that you can no longer see her bones.  Sounds like she's on the right track!


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

Some more pictures of Huck. These are pictures of him at 11 weeks.  He turns 12 weeks on Saturday!


----------



## Visitador (Aug 12, 2011)

This is Cody. He was born October 16, and came home at eight and half weeks. So far, crate training is doing fine. He only wakes me up twice at night. I am so proud of him. He recognized the "outside" area to go in four days. What a relief!


----------



## BallardRunner (Mar 6, 2011)

*Finley's Gotcha Day*

We welcomed our new golden boy, Finley, home today. He's 8 weeks (and 1 day) old. It's been almost 4 months since we lost our previous Golden -- 4 months of a very quiet house that I never want to have again.

More info and photos to follow later -- everyone is a bit exhausted this afternoon!


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

what a handsome fellow he is! congrats!


----------



## carolc1130 (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow..what cuties these October pups are..but arent they all! I am having trouble posting pics (specifically my prfile and signature)..HELP!

Lola is doing great! She has very few accidents in the house. We havent done a lot of training but she is pretty reliable with sit. I have been working on down, but she lunges for my hand (treat) when I move it to the floor. We'll keep working!

carol


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

carolc1130 said:


> Wow..what cuties these October pups are..but arent they all! I am having trouble posting pics (specifically my prfile and signature)..HELP!
> 
> Lola is doing great! She has very few accidents in the house. We havent done a lot of training but she is pretty reliable with sit. I have been working on down, but she lunges for my hand (treat) when I move it to the floor. We'll keep working!
> 
> carol


how I found it and how I always get back to doing my signature and stuff since I dont know any other way is... if you go to the top of this page on the right where it says "Welcome, carolc1130" in that same spot you see where it says "Upgrade My Membership" I click on that and it will take you to an upgrade page. ignore all the upgrade stuff and look on the left of the page at the column.... it has all the options of things to do to customize your profile.

I hope that helped


----------



## mavsmumontario (Nov 1, 2011)

*Introducing Griffin !!! 10 Weeks old*


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

awe Griffin is SO CUTE!


----------



## Kinjal (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi All,

I got my Gabbar when he was 8 weeks old. He is my first own puppy. He was born on 10th October. We are learning together. Please join me as a friend if you have a puppy born around the same time so we can share our experiences as the weeks /months role by!


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

welcome kinjal. You should post some pictures of your little guy. :O) My sharlette was born october 3rd so just a few days before your Gabber.


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

Jackson is turning 14 weeks on Monday


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

rbrooks said:


> Jackson is turning 14 weeks on Monday


That face just melts my heart!! What a precious teddy bear!


----------



## Kinjal (Dec 26, 2011)

rbrooks said:


> Jackson is turning 14 weeks on Monday


Shooooo cute!


----------



## Kinjal (Dec 26, 2011)

Pemphredo said:


> welcome kinjal. You should post some pictures of your little guy. :O) My sharlette was born october 3rd so just a few days before your Gabber.


I will post some pics soon.


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

My Phoebe was born October 13th. We got her from a guy who didn't want her on January 13th. She is an angel  we love her!! It is tiring work taking care of a puppy though. How much do your goldens weigh? Everyone we encounter comments on how big she is (tall and slim, not chubby at all) she is just over 3 months old and 26lbs.


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

Phoebe's mom said:


> My Phoebe was born October 13th. We got her from a guy who didn't want her on January 13th. She is an angel  we love her!! It is tiring work taking care of a puppy though. How much do your goldens weigh? Everyone we encounter comments on how big she is (tall and slim, not chubby at all) she is just over 3 months old and 26lbs.


Sharlette is 3 1/2 months and weighs 22 pounds she looks fine like not skinny at all she is lean... but I have been told she is still a bit under weight.

here is a site that can help you with weight Golden Retriever Puppy Growth Charts


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

Sharlette doesnt seem that hairy, Phoebe's is a huge fluff ball!! Not sure if that is because of the winter or not. She seems to be losing the puppy fluff now. How is her shedding?


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

Phoebe's mom said:


> Sharlette doesnt seem that hairy, Phoebe's is a huge fluff ball!! Not sure if that is because of the winter or not. She seems to be losing the puppy fluff now. How is her shedding?


sharlette lost all her puppy fuz real fast. she was getting dirty often and I was having to bath her about 3 to 4 times a week... all her puppy fluff was washing out with the baths... she blew her coat all at once and now has her adult fur growing in. this picture was taken Tuesday and her hair is growing fast... every day looks a bit longer


----------



## Johnboy87 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Marley Born 10/30/11*

This is my princess Marley she was born 10/30/11. I think she has a very unique color and is such a mellow smart girl!!!!

Her parents Miley And Bear there from an hour away in the country where her and her 10 other brothers and sisters were born.









Her first day home









Her first snow!!!









Recent Picture









She is a cuddler!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Marley is a cute little girl I love the one of her on her back!!


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

I took some pictures of Phoebe. She was born October 13th.


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

marley is SUCH a beautiful color! My next golden I get I hope to be that color. or of a red color. She id beautiful! congrats and welcome!


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

Jackson Saturday out in the snow. He was 15 weeks on Wednesday, born 10/3


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

rbrooks said:


> He was 15 weeks on Wednesday, born 10/3]


Sharlette was born on 10/3 as well .... that was a Monday.... so our pups turned 16 weeks old today. maybe you didn't mean the 3rd of october?


----------



## wacko0810 (Nov 15, 2011)

hey guys sorry i havent been updating on pics or info... been really busy with everything going on as of now... so i took marley to the vet today for her rabies shot and she now weighs 28lbs which is average, i thought she weigh alot more than that... lol 

wow another marley in this forum and also born in oct! haha hi!


----------



## Stella Blue (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi everyone!

New to the boards here and I'm excited to join this thread!

I have a 14 week old girl named Stella, born October 25th. We got her at 7 1/2 weeks old. She's our first Golden and first puppy too.  

We have two young boys as well, ages 2 and 6. They are in love with her as we all are. She seems to be pretty mellow for a puppy. We started puppy training last week and she was one of the most calm dogs there (we thought she would be the craziest, lol).

I'll try to post some pics soon. (She looks a lot like *Phoebe*). 

Katie


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

Welcome Stella. can't wait to see pictures and get to know you and your pup!


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

I too have an october 2011 baby.
my little boy cooper was born Oct 8/11 he is just about a week shy of turning 4 months. he weighs 29 lbs and his fur is starting to change so he looks a little funny lol
he eats 2 1/2 cups of wellness puppy food each day and is a crazy ball of fur running around all day with my other golden (who is his sister they are just from seperate litters but they have the same parents) they drive me crazy some days but you gotta love them lol


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

Phoebe is going to be 4 months old next Friday, she is 31.4lbs. We met a boy dog that was 1 week younger then her and he was 21lbs and half the size of her!!! She is a very tall girl!! I will measure her when I find a tape measurer. We love her.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Dexter was born October 8th!


----------



## BallardRunner (Mar 6, 2011)

*The Great Finley*

Finley is now 17 weeks and doing very, very well. Thought I'd post some updated photos... one of them is him and his lab girlfriend, Hattie -- she's 3 weeks older.

Hope all the other October pups are doing well! It's been a lot of work -- but well worth it!


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

*Jackson 5 Months*

jackson turned 5 months old yesterday. Heres a picture from today, it was too wet yesterday to get good pictures outside.


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

*Jackson*

one more......


----------



## Calistar (Dec 13, 2011)

Gumbeaux turns 5 months tomorrow!


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

Phoebe is 5 months today! She is getting big, and her puppy hair is falling out!! 
We have received some nice weather the past couple days and I took the dogs to the beach for the first time!! 
They loved it, my car and bed are sandy now.. not happy about this. 
But it was better then burrs all over!!!


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

[/IMG]


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Just posted a photo of Winter, 11-26-11, so almost 4 months old. She is 30 lbs and a light Golden female. How big are the other 4 month olds?


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

Jackson will be 6 months old next week. Here's a couple of pictures from this week.

Seems he's not a puppy anymore...

He weighs 60 lbs!

Bob


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

One more.


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

*Shar Shar Binks*

Sharlette will be 6 months old in 3 days. She is 38 pounds. Still not a big big girl.... she is dainty. LOL But the vet said she is a nice weight. Her fur seems to have slowed down in it's growth. She has fairly long hair on her tail and back but her sides the hair is still fairly short. She is growing so fast and we just love her. ALSO she has the most beautiful eyes ever. The vet always comments on her eyes. They are such a light brown. The vet says he has never met a golden with such light brown eyes. :O)








^---- you can see her eyes good in this picture.

here are more pictures of her from today.


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

She's a pretty girl!!!!!


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Tomorrow Dex is going to be six months old! I can't believe it, where has time gone! My favorite comment about him today was :

"WHAT ARE YOU FEEDING HIM!?! He's huge!!"


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

OMG he IS huge! How much does he weigh? His coat is also beautiful.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

debra1704 said:


> OMG he IS huge! How much does he weigh? His coat is also beautiful.


Thanks! We think that he weighs at least 65lbs already, but he could weigh more. The last time we weighed him was at the vet's two months ago and he's definitely not that weight anymore :doh:

Last night one of Dexter's online buddies wanted me to give him a half birthday milk bone from him.


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

Dexter is huge!! He looks so soft.
Phoebe is almost 6 months old and she has slowed down growing. She is about 45lbs.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Phoebe is a little doll, she's so pretty!


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

cooper turned 6 months yesterday. he weighs 45 lbs and is still growing tonnes of hair everyday lol


----------



## Guybrush (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi

My Guybrush is an October pup born on the 27th which makes him 5 months 3 weeks.

Here is a couple of pics 















Have a golden day
Jay


----------



## Charlie's Mom NJ (Sep 22, 2011)

*Cooper born 10/8/2011- I've been MIA!*

Hi Everyone! I posted on here in the very beginning but have been completely MIA. Cooper was born 10/8/2011 and came home Thanksgiving weekend. He is a BIG boy! No idea what he weighs since January...I believe he was about 32 pounds in January when he was only 3 months old. Now he's a little over 6 months old. Anyway, here are a few pics which are ALL completely outdated in "puppy time" so I'll have to take some more recent ones too. **The last two pics are my puppy's parents which I got from the breeder.** Right now, Cooper looks identical to the pic of his Mom in the 2nd to last pic. I promise to post some new pics this weekend if I can!!

1st pic- Cooper with his littermates. He was the largest and lightest golden out of all eight. 
2nd pic- Homecoming day! My 4 yr old son and Cooper the day he came home at 7 weeks old and he was already 12 lbs! 
3rd Pic-Charlie and Cooper on Feb 1st (Cooper was a week shy of 4 months old and about 35 lbs when that was taken. He's grown A LOT since February....catching up to my 2 yr old golden Charlie).
4th Pic- Cooper with his two male littermates at 5 weeks old (he's on the far right)
5th Pic-Cooper with littermates @ 7 weeks homecoming day when we picked him up from breeder. He's the lightest Golden-2nd from top.
6th Pic-Mother of Cooper-(owned by my Breeder)
7th Pic-Father of Cooper- ("stud" dog LOL)


----------



## Charlie's Mom NJ (Sep 22, 2011)

Sammy&Cooper said:


> cooper turned 6 months yesterday. he weighs 45 lbs and is still growing tonnes of hair everyday lol


Funny, we BOTH have male Golden Puppies named Cooper, born on 10/8/2011! :wavey:


----------



## MaggieDoodle (Apr 15, 2012)

*Maggie - New to forum*

Maggie was born Oct 21 and just turned 6 mos. old. She weighs about 45lbs. She loves her chocolate lab sister Bella (18mos). Maggie is our first golden.


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

MaggieDoodle said:


> Maggie was born Oct 21 and just turned 6 mos. old. She weighs about 45lbs. She loves her chocolate lab sister Bella (18mos). Maggie is our first golden.


I am so happy to see pictures of Maggie. Her fur isn't much longer than Sharlettes. I have been thinking "gah Sharlette has short hair." But now that I see Maggie's I think maybe her hair is fairly normal. Maggie is such a beautiful girl! Happy 6 months to her.


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

*Jackson 7 Months Old*

Jackson born 10/3/11 turned 7 months old on Thursday!!


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

Sharlette is 32 weeks old.... that is 8 months in weeks but she is only 7 months 1 week and 4 days by her birthday... October 3rd....I don't get all that but any how LOL

She just blew her coat. :O( 
Her fur was getting so nice and long and then I swear in 1 day my carpet went from carpet to fur.:doh: She went to having this short coat. LOL my vacuum was FULL of hair. 

She is 23 inches tall from floor to shoulder.
She is 57 inches from tip of nose to tip of tail.
She is 56 pounds.

She has mastered off leash training ad all basic commands. She has also mastered the leave it command as you can see in the last picture. LOL poor Sharlette with a chip on her face. LOL

Here are some pictures of her.


----------



## Womn2Blame (Jan 8, 2012)

*Low-key 8-month-old?*

We have an (almost) 8 month old golden named Nugget, and she is the love of our lives! My hubby who said, "No more dogs!" is dotty over her.  Nugget's had the usual puppyhood - wildness and making us crazy and zoomies and the nipping and mauling the grandkids. Oh, and how could I forget the countersurfing! 

Over the last month or so, I've noticed that she would like to be a couch potato, and is very content to laze around or lie at our feet. She approaches her walks with a very take-them-or-leave-them attitude, but seems to enjoy them once we get going. My good friend, who owns a very hyper yellow lab puppy, says, "This is a problem?!" 

I don't think there's anything physically wrong. We have regular twice-weekly playdates with 5 or 6 of her puppy friends, and she runs, swims, and wrestles till she happily drops. Her trainer, who hosts some of the playdates, thinks she gets most of her energy out then, and is content to be calmer and low-key the rest of the time. 

I'm rambling. I guess I'm asking at what age do golden puppies start to settle down and start showing maturity? I knew it would happen eventually, just wasn't expecting it so soon. Should I be concerned about her health, or embrace the peace and quiet? 

I'd love to hear how other 8-month-old puppies are behaving. 

Cindy


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

Womn2Blame said:


> We have an (almost) 8 month old golden named Nugget, and she is the love of our lives! My hubby who said, "No more dogs!" is dotty over her.  Nugget's had the usual puppyhood - wildness and making us crazy and zoomies and the nipping and mauling the grandkids. Oh, and how could I forget the countersurfing!
> 
> Over the last month or so, I've noticed that she would like to be a couch potato, and is very content to laze around or lie at our feet. She approaches her walks with a very take-them-or-leave-them attitude, but seems to enjoy them once we get going. My good friend, who owns a very hyper yellow lab puppy, says, "This is a problem?!"
> 
> ...


my 8 month old golden seems to be exactly like yours. I don't think anything is wrong.


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

*Jackson 8 Months*

Jackson's now 8 months old. Can't believe he's getting that big, he's now 70lbs. As the neighbor said over the eweekend, he can be a little intimadating when he's running full speed towards you in the yard.....

He seems to be in his teenage phase, and is forgetting a lot of the commands he was really good at. His sit before he eats is still solid thou....


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

Jackson is now 9 months old. We can't believe how big he's gotten!

He's almost almost 75 lbs.


----------



## wacko0810 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marley is a day older than 10 months
Hes getting so much bigger and fuller in his mouth area

here he is after his wash


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Dex is 10 months today! He's getting so big now


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

*Update!*

GAH I haven't posted on here in SO long. 
Sharlette is 11 months old now and weighs 51 pounds. She is such a good dog I love her so much. Her fur never got all that long. it gets a decent length then she sheds it all and starts all over. The first picture is a picture of her being bad. I busted her jumping up and she bit the palm and was trying to pull it out of the ground... while he best buddy Leaim watched. The rest of the pictures are just life with Sharlette. LOL


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

*Jackson is 1 years old*

Jackson turned one on 10/3/2012 He's still learning as are we!!!

They really do go thru a teenager phase.....


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

*JAckson 1 year*

This has been his favorite spot to lay in the kitchen sice we brought him home at 8 weeks, He just doesn't relaize he's too big


----------



## Calistar (Dec 13, 2011)

deleted....


----------



## Calistar (Dec 13, 2011)

Gumbeaux is one year old today!


----------



## BallardRunner (Mar 6, 2011)

Couple weeks late... our boy Finley turned 1 on October 30th. Can't believe how quickly the year has passed!


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

Just found this thread, wished I would have found it earlier! Our girl was born on October 16th 2011, and came home on December 9th 2011 (Note to self, potty training in the winter sucks royally ). She is absolutely gorgeous, and the love of my life. She is a little over two years now, and has been just a wonderful dog. Hoping to restart this thread and hear from some other October 2011 puppy parents!


----------



## Womn2Blame (Jan 8, 2012)

I'll gladly check in, even though I haven't been to this page for a long time! Our Nugget was born October 21, 2011, so she turned two last month. She is a joy, and we love her so much, even my husband, who swore "NO MORE DOGS!" before giving in by saying, "Well, okay, but could we get another golden retriever?" (We had one other golden years ago; her name was Shilo.)

Nugget is a clown, a snuggler, an unapologetic belly-rub beast, playmate to our two older granddaughters, and guardian to the two babies. We couldn't have chosen a better dog to share our home. This is not to say that she's always been an angel, because there were lots of rough patches - those shark teeth, the countersurfing, jumping on people (We're still working on this one, but she's getting better...), etc. Good thing she was so cute!  

I will try to figure out how to post a picture. I haven't had much luck with that on these forums in the past. 

Cindy


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

*Murphy*

Murphy (Jansun's Rails in the Water) is almost 4 now - I can't believe how quickly this has happened! We've had a request for an updated picture and I'm glad to oblige. Here are a few ranging from puppy til now. In the pictures with two dogs, Murphy is the slightly shorter and darker dog with the blockier head. Fletcher is the sweet patient big brother who just loves to pose. I couldn't be any more pleased with either of these two boys!


----------

